# Celestion Alnico Cream Review (sounds sweet on metal tones)



## steelyad (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi All!

Following from the review I did recently on the new Redback, I also managed to get hold of an Alnico Cream 90W speaker from Celestion as well.

Yes they're expensive, but if you're a tone chaser, it's an absolute monster. It sounds a lot like a Vintage 30 (the V30 was designed based on the Alnico blue, so it's come full circle) but with more clarity, sparkle and more bite. Safe to say, I like!


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 27, 2017)

wow the V30 sounds almost "bad" compared to the cream!

a bit OT, i really like the overall sound in the video, could you tell me a bit
about the recording chain?


----------



## steelyad (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok, here goes.

Drums are Steven Slate CLA with maybe some SSD cymbals thrown in, split out into separate mics and mixed with VMR and VTM.
Bass is 2 separate channels, one Thermionik SVT for a big meaty tone and one Thermionik Diezel with a huge HPF before the amp to make it really clean and crunchy.

Heavy guitars are Thermionik's JCM800 preamp (only the preamp mind you!) routed using a Radial Reamp box into the power section of a Peavey Windsor (120W EL34 amp), sent out to the cabs you see in the video, when it's just the one-speaker stuff it's an SM57 and a 421, and when it's splitting the mics across 2 speakers they're both 57s but one's off axis.

The clean guitars are Thermionik's fender twin preamp with a spacey preset on Echoboy, all sent through the Windsor exactly like the heavy ones. Doing it this way meant I could switch between heavy and clean guitars without touching the amp or the cab, and keep things easily controlled.

In the mix, the guitar groups have Slate Digital's VCC on Brit N, and the Neve HPF set at about 120Hz to cut some flub, but when the guitars are soloed they're completely as it came off the mic to keep things fair.


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 27, 2017)

WOW, i really didn't an Ampsim behind this tone, in general this
confirms my opinion about IR's. 

I am using an AXE FX II for recording and while i can get pretty decent tones there is always something missing.
The Guitars sound flat, lifeless and weak, the exact opposite to the guitars in your video, these sound absolutely 
amazing and have that typical "3D sound" thing going on..it's hard to describe!


----------



## steelyad (Apr 27, 2017)

Yep, IMO the best amp sims (at least the preamps) have got to the point where they're right up there with the real thing. It does help that I cheat a little and use a Groove Tubes DI box that reacts with the guitar perfectly like a real 12AX7 in the first part of a guitar amp (since it's the same).
The power section is still better IRL than as a sim, and impulses are still not there yet in terms of that big 3D sound thing, mostly because physics is a tricky beast when many things are moving.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 27, 2017)

Jeez, those definitely sound better than the V30s in this clip.

But... twice the price?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2017)

that alnico cream sounds great.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 11, 2017)

I gotta respond here since I just got an Alnico Cream about a week ago AND FUCKING LOVE IT... I've been rocking the 65 watt Creambacks for a while, and thought they fit me and my sound better than all my Eminence (Swamp/Governor mix, Man O' War/Texas Heat mix, etc), and even beat up on Greenbacks and most certainly V30's - all of which had their strong points, I just favored the Creambacks...

I put Creambacks in my ISP Theta Combo (one guitar speaker, one sub woofer) and one in the Vector 2x12 (same as the Combo, just no preamp section). Loved 'em... the Vector sounded a tad brighter because it's just a bit smaller than the Combo, so the Combo always sounded a little dark (but in a good way). I grabbed up the Alnico Cream, threw it in the Combo, _and it's magic_... it's open, present, clear, warm, full, articulate... you name it... the cleans are amazing, the high gain (and I LOVE my high gain) is even better... not a hint of flub or spikiness... The Alnico seems to breathe with the EQ and just get 'richer' as you dial it in...

Comparatively, the Creamback in the Vector now sounds flat and woody (in a bad way)... almost raspy... I'm TOTALLY getting another Alnico Cream when I can afford it... it's worth every cent...













The video(s) that tipped me over the edge were the one above in the original post, and these:



And this one:



And to be honest, NONE of the videos do it justice in the room! I love it... YMMV!!!!


----------

